# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  مرسيدس بـآنوراما 2011

## الوسادة

*سيارة مرسيدس

موديل 2011

النوع الفخم الاسطوري بدون منازع الاول
































قريباً بالاسوااق











والنوع الثاني 


البانورآماا اس 600 










المهم تكلفك السياره لين باآب بيتكـ
860 الف ريأآل سعودي..

يعني بالأردني تقريبا يا اعضاء حصننا الغالي 172.000 تقريبا 

طبعآ مواصفااتاها تتمتع هالسياره بقوه ثلاث محركآآت سياآرات عاديه..قوتها اذن 3 محركاات من 12 اسطوآنه وبسعه 7.2 لتر وبقوه 420 حصآن.. يعني طيآرهـ..~مآشالله~



طبعآ تستهلك بنزين كثير بالنسبه لمحركهاا..
ننتقل لحين لميزاتها الترفهيه..
طبعآ مزوده بنظآم الملاحه وبنظآم آنترنت عالمي..
وفيهآ وايرليس ..وبلوتوث....بوصله لمعرفه الطرقات..سستم سوند بقوه 2000 وآط..وفيهاآ كثر بس هذا الي عرفته لين لحين



طبعآ ميزه ضافتهآ شركه مرسيدس على هذه الفئه وعلى هذا الموديل بالذات وبالتحديد هي بمجرد ركوبك السياره وبضغطه زر يقفل الباب ..~يعني بدون مآتمسكه ولاشي لحاله يسكر..~

































تحيـــاتي*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يعني انا بنظري السيارة مهمتها ايصالي بتنقلاتي..  بغض النظر عن نوعها وانها فارهة او لأ

ولما يكون في سيارة نظيفة(مو نظافة مظهر بس وكمان نظافة جوهر) وبتوفي بالغرض عند اي مشوار 
ومصروفها متوسط (يعني ما بدها محطة وقود وراها)
ومكندشة (عشان ما احس بالشوب  :Eh S(18):  )
 وثمنها لا يتعدى 5 أو 6 ألاف دينار اردني 
بكون حققت كل الهدف من امتلاك سيارة 

بعتقد انه دفع اي مبلغ زيادة فوق اللي ذكرته بكون من نوع الترف والتبذير والاسراف 


وبدل ما اشتريها بـ 172 ألف دينار!!!! .. خليني ادفع هـ 5 أو 6 ألاف دينار ثمن سيارة والباقي اتصدق فيه او ابعثه لسد حاجات الجوع للمسلمين اللي بموتوا بالصومال وغيرها او أقوم بدعم المجاهدين المسلمين في فلسطين وغيرها من الدول الاسلامية المغتصبة 

هيك بكون حققت هدفي بإمتلاك سيارة .. وكمان عملت عمل خير بلاقيه بأخريتي بدل التبذير والاسراف

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله هـ السيارة لما تمشي بـ الشارع فخامة وعز وجاه بس مو النا  :Smile:

----------


## rand yanal

يااااااااااااااااااااااولي منظرها بوجع القلب ,, بتجنن ,, يارب  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

واحسرتااااااه .. 
مو حلوه انسي الموضوع ..

----------


## عُريب

سيارة لن تتزحزح مكانتها فَ هي من اوائل ما صُنع من السيارات
أعشق ركوبها

----------


## Blackangel

صور جميلة لسيارة حديثه

ولها مواصفات رائعة  و مرسيدس

من أروع ما صنعة هيك أنوع من السيارات 

الراقية ذات المواصفات  العالمية  من حيث

الشكل  والتقنية الي بتناسب كل شخص

سلمت الأيادي

----------


## محمد عبد الله الخير

الله يطعمنا ولا يحرمنا

وإذا فيها خير طبعا ... 172 ألف !!!

في أمور أكثر وأثوب إن وضعت لله بدلا من الحديد

----------

